# Canning red beans with ham hock, sausage and bacon



## GreytQ (Oct 22, 2019)

Ball has an outstanding recipe for Louisiana Red Beans canned with ham hocks, smoked sausage and bacon.

I've made this twice over the last couple of years and it is truly amazing.  I made it with store bought bacon and ham hocks but used my homemade smoked Andouille sausage.  The most recent batch was tripled because we enjoyed it so much over a scoop of white rice with some crusty garlic bread.

Now that you guys have helped me learn to make my own bacon, I'll probably use that the next time around.

But those of you who pressure can will really enjoy using your home smoked meats to whip up a batch of this delicious stuff.

https://www.freshpreserving.com/louisiana-red-beans-br4025.html


----------

